# Weight training in the morning???



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey folks!
As the mornings are getting darker i can no longer squeeze in a surf before work 
So after spending the whole summer dieting and doing cardio etc Im looking to start building muscle as im now down to a weight and body fat % im happy with but it occured to me that going to the gym in the morning would perhaps do more harm than good as ill be doing it unfuelled so therefore ill be eating muscle not building it. Am i right in thinking this?
Would it be better just to carry on with the cardio in the morning and then weight training in the night? 

Many Thanks


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope, training first thing is a good time. Your testosterone is at a peak and you'll have the rest of the days meals to aid muscle building and repair.

The downside is that you may well feel wiped out for the rest of the day.

Some people it suits, some people it doesn't.


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

i always used to feel better for the rest of the day after training in the morning

I was more awake and energized. Then as above better to then aid muscle repair with my meal. I did feel more tired after work tho!

But i think i gave it a bit more in the morning, as after a hard day in work id just want to get home


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

col85 said:


> i always used to feel better for the rest of the day after training in the morning
> 
> I was more awake and energized. Then as above better to then aid muscle repair with my meal. I did feel more tired after work tho!
> 
> But i think i gave it a bit more in the morning, as after a hard day in work id just want to get home


+1...................:thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Eat before you go and take in some protein and you'll be fine.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I do everything in the morning weights and cardio...

out of bed, drink of water and straight to the gym...

Smoothie afterwards, and off to work.

I find it better for me, because since I have already done the hard work, I am less likely to eat crap during the rest of the day..

And you don't need to make excuses not to go after work, and after a mars bar, and after a chippy etc etc...

Not the best for everyone, but it's worth a shot.

:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I always eat before gym in the morning.

Even if its a couple of boiled eggs with toast.

When i dont have something i feel like crap all day


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I would try to get some protein in at least 30 mins before training, that way you won't be depleting your muscle reserves for energy. Most decent protein drinks would be ok for this, or even a few Amino acid tabs if you have them.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

My buddy who is competing in the Mr Britain Bodybuilding finals in two weeks in Nottingham does his cardio/fat burn in the mornings and trains ONLY after he has had plenty of carbs and protein.

He's the guy in the middle at the qualifier.....

http://www.bodyfitness-uk.com/images_new/competitions/ukbff_stars_2008/005_ukbff_stars.jpg


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/default.aspx

Best place for info.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

sugar levels are low first thing. so you do need to eat a little something just to give boost. whisk up milk a raw egg and a some honey :thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I usually start with a pre-workout drink and an all-in-one suppliment, and a dose of creatine.
The workout 30-40mins later. After workout is just a small protien shake.
Protien shake for lunch and another before bed.
Thats just the suppliments. Good 6 small meals a day as well, breakfast 1 hour after the workout.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys ill give it a shot and see what results i get after 6 weeks then adjust to the evenings if i need too.
I was intending on instead of eating before going was to have a meal replacement shake
http://www.maximuscle.com/promaxdiet when i get up this is what i currently do before i go surfing and find it helps with a pint of water, straight after training a protein shake then when i get to work a poached egg on toast does this sound ok?


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

rockape said:


> sugar levels are low first thing. so you do need to eat a little something just to give boost. *whisk up milk a raw egg and a some honey* :thumb:


Sound nice


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

even better is milk, some vanilla, egg whites, and honey.
Instead of vanilla sometime use a scoop of my protien shake powder.
Trust me guys give that Muscle Talk a look over everything you could ever need to know on there.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

robj20 said:


> even better is milk, some vanilla, egg whites, and honey.
> Instead of vanilla sometime use a scoop of my protien shake powder.
> Trust me guys give that Muscle Talk a look over everything you could ever need to know on there.


yes muscle talk is very very good

i can train early but its hard if you have had a late night, but i usually train early somedays and if i am free in the evening i will train again at about 9-10pm too, like chest early, back in evening

i find as long as i am well, eating enough and resting properly i can do this:thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

I weight train at 6.30 most mornings, i feel it sets you up for the day. Granted you do feel it come 8.00 at night when you are falling asleep. But i wouldnt change it.

Nutrition wise before i go:

Protien shake
CEE
Bannana

Sometimes a can of red bull nearer the end of the week.

Then breakfast at 9.30 @ work.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I have never had a problem with weight training first thing, I always have a breakfast first, usually 3 weetabix, (which I can't do if I am having a CV workout) and then make sure I take on board protein afterwards.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

My training changes week to week with work, I do a week of earlies where I start at around 5 or 6 in the morning and finish anywhere from 12-2 or 3 so go straight to the gym from work. Then a week of lates where I train in the morning before work and TBH I prefer the morning sessions and always feel better throughout the day for it.

I always have a Breakfast (porridge for carbs) and a shake about half an hour before I go.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I've trained in the morning for years. I feel much better for it. Just make sure you warm up properly first, I do a 15 minute run, makes sure your awake and gets the blood flowing.


----------

